# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Fragline (Κάποτε στην Αδριατική)

## Django

Το πρώτο "Ouranos" της Fragline. H επίσημη καρτ-ποσταλ της εταιρίας. Αξιοπρόσεκτο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα μετασκευών, οτι δεν έχει χτιστεί η πρύμη. Στο αρχείο μου υπάρχουν τρεις ακόμη τέτοιες καρτ ποστάλ, οπότε μπορώ να τις στειλω ταχυδρομικώς σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι για να μοιράζονται. Μια ο καθένας όμως ε;

----------


## Haddock

Η carte postalle σου django είναι σπάνια και η αεροφωτογραφία δίνει άλλη χάρη στο βαπόρι. Το σινιάλο της Fragline ήταν λιτό και απέριττο, με την όμορφη απόχρωση του μπλε.

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να έχουμε ξεχωριστό θέμα για την εταιρεία της οικογένειας Φραγκουδάκη και άλλο για τα πλοία της.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

¶ν δεν είναι πολύ αγενές και εγωϊστικό θα έλεγα ότι θα ήθελα τη μία από τις τρεις (όχι, πάντως, αν κάποιοι άλλοι τρεις φίλοι τις θέλουν περισσότερο).
Είχα τη χαρά να ταξιδέψω με το πανέμορφο "Ουρανός" και θα ανεβάσουμε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι αυτό σε ειδικό θέμα για το "Ουρανός".
Και τα δύο πλοία με το όνομα "Ουρανός" ήταν πλοία ονείρων.

Η εταιρεία του Φραγουδάκη ήταν από τις καλύτερες στην Αδριατική. Νοικοκυρεμένη και σοβαρή.  
Μεγαλούργησε στην Αδριατική ("Γεώργιος", "Αίολος", "Ουρανός", "Ουρανός"), αλλά ξεκίνησε από το Αιγαίο με το θρυλικό "'Ελλη".
Σύντομα η συνέχεια.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μεσουρανούσε κάποτε στην Αδριατική τόσο η εταιρία όσο και τα προσεγμένα βαπόρια της. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, πάντα με πρωϊνές αναχωρήσεις απο την Ηγουμενίτσα, ήταν η πρώτη εταιρία στην προτίμηση των Ιταλών τουριστών.

----------


## Haddock

Η fragline, λόγω οικογενειακής φιλίας, ήταν πάντα στην καρδιά μας και γνωρίσαμε από πρώτο χέρι την ανθρωπιά της αείμνηστης Αγγελικής Φραγκουδάκη. Ταξιδεύοντας με το Έλλη αποκόμισα αρκετές αναμνήσεις και την τρέλα για την θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια. Για τους λάτρεις της εταιρείας και των πλοίων της, ειδικά για τον django, ανοίγω ένα μικρό παράθυρο στο παρελθόν.

----------


## despo

Μια διορθωση επειδή η Ελλη ειναι εν ζωή, προκειται για την Αγγελικη που
εφυγε απο τη ζωη το 2002 τα Χριστουγεννα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ή αλλιώς την καπετάνισσα "Φραγκουδάκαινα", καλή της ώρα. Η ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα της οφείλει πολλά.

----------


## Django

Το "Ouranos" και πάλι. Φρεσκάρισμα. Δραπετσώνα 1988. Η φωτογραφία αν δεν είναι του 1988 και είναι του 1986, τότε που αγοράστηκε το πλοιο από τη Fragline τότε θα έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια πραγματικά ιστορική εικόνα. Μια λεπτομέρια συνηγορεί στο να το πιστέψω. Στην αριστερή πλευρά, κρέμεται σκαλωσιά και έκείνη την στιγμή αναγράφεται το όνομα του πλοίου. Αν εστιάσετε λίγο θα δείτε οτι έχει αναγραφεί μόνο το NOS. Ακόμη κι αν δεν ισχύει πάντως ας απολάυσουμε σε μια πιο ιδιωτική στιγμή το πλοίο που όπως μας ενημερώνει το γνωστό Σουηδικό site πωλήθηκε για scrap πέρισυ. Περισσότερες πληροσφορίες http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/vikingfjord_1969.htm

ΥΓ: Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του πατερα μου, μολις ξεμπαρκάρει θα μάθουμε περισσότερα. 
ΥΓ2: Οι καρτ ποσταλ κατοχυρώθηκαν. Οι δυο φίλοι που δεν μου έχουν γράψει τις διευθύνσεις τους ας το κάνουν παρακαλώ. 
ΥΓ3: _"Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να έχουμε ξεχωριστό θέμα για την εταιρεία της οικογένειας Φραγκουδάκη και άλλο για τα πλοία της."_ ParosKayak, αν το θεωρείς απαραίτητο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο προχώρα, no pro. Ευχαριστώ και για το poster που ανέβασες.

----------


## Haddock

Despo, σωστή η διόρθωση σου! Να σημειώσω ότι πριν την Fragline, η &#171;Ακτοπλοΐα Γεωργίου Φραγκουδάκη&#187; έθεσε τις βάσεις για την μετέπειτα εξέλιξη της επιτυχίας στο Αιγαίο και στην Αδριατική, με τις ναυπηγήσεις των &#171;Έλλη&#187; και &#171;Γεώργιος&#187;. Για το ιστορικό της υπόθεσης, ο Φραγκουδάκης νομίζω ότι ξεκίνησε στη Ραφήνα, με το &#171;Μοσχάνθη&#187; αγορασμένο από την εταιρεία του Τόγια.

Django, οι φωτογραφίες σου δεν είναι μόνο σπάνιες αλλά έχουν συναισθηματική αξία λόγω της οικογενειακής σύνδεσης. Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο και πρόκειται για την αναγραφή του ονόματος για πρώτη φορά στο ιστορικό βαπόρι. Συνεχίζοντας την ιστορική αναδρομή στη Fragline, ας πάρουμε μια γεύση από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου (σκαναρισμένο από την μπροσούρα του 1990).

----------


## sea_serenade

Συλλεκτική η φωτό, μπράβο. Δίπλα στο OURANOS είναι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, έτσι δεν είναι? Μπράβο στον πατέρα σου φίλε Django, να 'ναι καλά.

----------


## Django

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, θα τα μεταφέρω. Η φωτογραφία τελικά είναι του 1988, συγγνώμη για την παραπληροφόρηση. Στα αριστερά του είναι όντως το EOLOS στα δεξιά του το Corfu Sea. 



Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το EOLOS στο
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hansa_express_1962.htm

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το Corfu Sea στα
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/aetos_1971.htm
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....ight=CORFU+SEA

----------


## Django

Διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της ιστορικής εταιρίας. 2004. 

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...AGLINE2004.jpg

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...GLINE20041.jpg

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...GLINE20042.jpg

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/dionysakis/Fragline/FRAGLINE20043.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της ιστορικής εταιρίας. 2004. 
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...AGLINE2004.jpg
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...GLINE20041.jpg
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...GLINE20042.jpg
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...GLINE20043.jpg


Πολύ καλό φίλε Django...
Ειδικά εξώφυλλο και οπισθόφυλλο με την ''Αριαδνάρα'' στα λευκά... :Wink:

----------


## Django

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κάπου έχω και ένα φυλλάδιο του 96, αν το βρω θα το μοιραστούμε.

----------


## sea_serenade

Γιατί δεν μου τις ανοίγει το άθλιο??? Μου λέει ότι το υλικό ή μετακινήθηκε ή έχει διαγραφεί.

----------


## Django

Sea Serenade, ειναι η πρωτη μου φορά στο Photo Bucket, πηγα να δημιουργησω album και μάλλον άλλαξαν τα links. Ξαναδοκιμασε αν μπορεις και ενημερωσε παρακαλώ να λειτουργουν.

----------


## vinman

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κάπου έχω και ένα φυλλάδιο του 96, αν το βρω θα το μοιραστούμε.


Με χαρά θα περιμένω να το δώ...και βέβαια να ανεβάσω και τα δικά μου απο άλλες χρονιές... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Sea Serenade, ειναι η πρωτη μου φορά στο Photo Bucket, πηγα να δημιουργησω album και μάλλον άλλαξαν τα links. Ξαναδοκιμασε αν μπορεις και ενημερωσε παρακαλώ να λειτουργουν.


 Όλα ok, μάλλον είχα εγώ κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και το φυλλάδιο του 1981, με το κλασσικό σκίτσο του Γεώργιος που για πολλά χρόνια διακοσμούσε φυλλάδια και διαφημίσεις.

fragli 15.jpg fragl2v18.jpg

fraguntitled2.jpg

----------


## esperos

Μια  συγκυρία  ήταν  να  βρεθώ  κάποια  στιγμή  στον  Νέο  Μώλο  Δραπετσώνας  και  να  δω  να  αράζει  στον  νέο  Ουρανό  ο  Νέος.

ouranos&ouranos.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να  ζητήσω  συγγνώμη,  ήθελα  να  πω  <<δίπλα  στον  νέο  ο  παλιός>>.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για μια ακόμα φορά ήσουν στο κατάλληλο μέρος την κατάλληλη στιγμή.
Οι περιπλανήσεις στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας και στα πέριξ θα πρέπει να είναι αναρίθμητες.
Τι άλλο να πούμε εκτός από ευχαριστούμε πολύ για μία ακόμα φορά...

----------


## vinman

Τα έντυπα του 1993 και 1994 με το Αίολος και το πρώτο Ουρανός


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13959

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13960


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13961

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13963

----------


## dimitris86

eixa thn tyxh na eimai plhroma toy oyranoy to 2006 sto mhxanostasio san dokimos.an kai palio karabi itan apo ta pio kala sto taksidi tou.epeita apo ekeinh th sezon poy teleiose peripoy sta mesa septembrioy to karabi poylithike sto fashion tv.yparxoyn kai fotografies meta apo thn episkeyh toy sto site tou fashion tv.episis metonomastike se f diamond.

----------


## xara

> eixa thn tyxh na eimai plhroma toy oyranoy to 2006 sto mhxanostasio san dokimos.an kai palio karabi itan apo ta pio kala sto taksidi tou.epeita apo ekeinh th sezon poy teleiose peripoy sta mesa septembrioy to karabi poylithike sto fashion tv.yparxoyn kai fotografies meta apo thn episkeyh toy sto site tou fashion tv.episis metonomastike se f diamond.


Μπορείς να εκθέσεις τις εμπειριες σου και τις φωτογραφίες σου στο ειδικό θέμα για το καράβι http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...991#post106991
τις οποίες και θα χαρούμε πολύ να δούμε  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris86

dystixws eixa ena problhma me ton eksoteriko sklhro disko kai exasa oti arxeia eixa mesa mazi kai oles tis foto apo ton ourano.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η μπροσούρα του 1977, με το Γεώργιος μωρό ακόμη  :Wink:  
Brochure_1 Kopie.jpg 
Brochure_2 Kopie.jpg 
Brochure_3 Kopie.jpg 
Brochure_4 Kopie.jpg 
Brochure_5 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια: 
Brochure_6 Kopie.jpg 
Brochure_7 Kopie.jpg 
Brochure_8 Kopie.jpg 
Ξερεί κανείς με ποια εταιρεία συνεργαζόταν τότε η Fraglines (βλέπε Coop. Ferry!!!);

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογη δουλειά Appia, σ' ευχαριστούμε. Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ σε ότι αφορά τη συνεργασία.

----------


## despo

Επίσημα δεν υπήρχε κανένα πλοίο συνεργασίας, ομως κατα καιρούς και οσο δεν υπήρχε 2ο καράβι, τα πλοία συνεργασίας ηταν πολλά - εκτος απο το 'Αδωνις', μετα ηταν ειτε το 'Χρυσοβαλάντου', ειτε το 'Σαντ Αντρέα', ειτε το 'Βογιατζερ', αλλά και καποιο απο τα πλοία της Ελμες. Γιατι μετα την πωληση του 'Γεώργιος', μοναχοβάπορα διετέλεσαν και το 'Αιολος' και το 'Ουρανος' και βέβαια ηταν αδύνατο να σταθεί εταιρεία στην Πάτρα χωρις καθημερινές αναχωρήσεις, εως οτου να εγκαταλείψει η εταιρεία την Πάτρα και να εγκατασταθεί στην Ηγουμενίτσα/Κέρκυρα, γραμμή που είχε μεχρι το κλείσιμό της, οταν πουλήθηκε το 'Ουρανός' πρωην 'Αριάδνη'.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ώστε έτσι! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, Δέσπω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και εμείς σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Appia 1978 για το πολύτιμο υλικό που ανεβάζεις.
Νομίζω ότι ούτε στα όνειρά μας δεν πιστεύαμε ότι θα βλέπαμε ποτέ τέτοιο υλικό. 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τον/την φίλο/η despo που κατέχει πολλά από τα κρυμένα μυστικά των εταιρειών του Ιονίου και της Αδριατικής.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρακαλώ Roi, ευχαρίστησή μου να τα μοιράζομαι μαζί σας!

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως το site της εταιρίας δεν έχει "πέσει" ακόμα.... Λέτε να υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα???

----------


## despo

Οχι, ξεχασμένο ειναι - Η εταιρεία έχει πλεον κλείσει.

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε λίγες ακόμα μπροσούρες της ιστορικής εταιρείας!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους!!
1982-1983-1984 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28261

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28262

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28263

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28264

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28265

----------


## vinman

...συνέχεια με τις μπροσούρες του 1985 και 1986...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28266

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28267

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28268

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28269

----------


## vinman

...και για το τέλος...1987,1988,1989 και 1992...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28270

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28271

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28272

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28273

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο vinman, πάλι ξετρύπωσε θησαυρούς και τους μοιράζεται μαζί μας.... Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## cyaan

Για το ιστορικό της υπόθεσης, ο Φραγκουδάκης νομίζω ότι ξεκίνησε στη Ραφήνα, με το «Μοσχάνθη» αγορασμένο από την εταιρεία του Τόγια.


Γεια σας και μπραβο για τις πολυ ωραιες πληροφοριες σας..
Εχω ενα "εισητηριο ελευθερας" της εποχης "Μοσχανθη" και θα προσπαθησω να το βρω και να το αναρτησω γιατι διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχη πραγματικο ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Haddock

Cyaan, καλώς σε βρήκαμε στην παρέα της ιστορικής Fragline. Υπάρχει πάντα ενδιαφέρον για την εταιρεία &#171;Ακτοπλοΐα Γεωρίου Φραγκουδάκη&#187; και τη συνέχεια της μέσα από τη Fragline. Υπάρχει μεγάλη εκτίμηση και ενδιαφέρον για ό,τι καλό κρύβεται καταχωνιασμένο σε μπαούλα και βιβλιοθήκες...

----------


## Ilias 92

Συνέντευξη του Φραγκίσκου Φραγκουδάκη τον Νοέμβριο του 1997 στον Ε.
Πολύ μετρημένος και σωστός στα όσα είπε, μου φάνηκε ο άνθρωπος. Να υποθέσω ότι έχει αποσυρθεί;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υπαρχει χρηστης εδω που μπορει να μας πει παρα πολλα για αυτην την ιστορικη πια εταιρεια

----------


## despo

> Υπαρχει χρηστης εδω που μπορει να μας πει παρα πολλα για αυτην την ιστορικη πια εταιρεια


Προφανώς ο φίλος Ben Bruce εννοεί ... εμένα. Ας μείνουμε ομως καλύτερα στη συνέντευξη, που νομίζω λέει αρκετές αλήθειες. Οσον αφορά τον Φρ. Φραγκουδάκη, είναι απο τους ελάχιστους εφοπλιστές που δεν άφησε ουτε δραχμή χρέος στους εργαζόμενους ειτε στα πλοία, ειτε στα γραφεία - αντίθετα αποζημιώθηκαν μεχρι τελευταίας δεκάρας οσοι εργάζονταν μέχρι το κλείσμο της εταιρείας τον Φεβρουάριο του 2007. Υπάρχει (εννοείται) πολύς κόσμος που αναπολεί τα ωραία χρόνια που πέρασε εκει. Βέβαια τέτοιοι έντιμοι εφοπλιστές στη σημερινή κατάσταση, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να επιβιώσουν και θέλω να πιστεύω οτι ο άνθρωπος αυτός δοθείσης της ευκαιρίας μιας και ηταν αρκετά δελεαστική η προσφορά της πώλησης του Αριάδνη/Ουρανός, έκανε μια αξιοπρεπέστατη έξοδο απο το χώρο της ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και ένα από τα πρώτα διαφημιστικά της εταιρίας, σαράντα χρόνια πίσω, με τα πρώτα πλοία του καπετάν Γιώργου Φραγκιουδάκη. Ο ίδιος είχε παντρευτεί μια από τις ανηψιές του Ευάγγελου Τόγια και μιας και ο τελευταίος δεν είχε απογόνους, γύρω στο 1964 τα δυο πλοία του περάσαν στη διαχείρηση του Φραγκιουδάκη. Απ' ότι μου έχουν μεταφέρει παλιότεροι, ο Φραγκιουδάκης "έφυγε" νωρίς αλλά η χήρα κράτησε την εταιρία μέχρι που μεγάλωσε και ανέλαβε ο γιός του.

moshanthi fragline (2).jpg

----------


## despo

IMGP0002.jpg
Να λοιπόν που αυτή η ιστορική εταιρεία, εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει :Mask:  Στην οδό Φιλαδελφείας, κοντά στο σταθμό Λαρίσης υπάρχει (και θα εξακολουθεί μάλλον να υπάρχει) η ταμπέλα σε ένα κλειστό εδω και χρόνια πρακτορείο ταξειδίων...

----------


## BOBKING

Δεν είχα σκοπό να σκανάρω κάτι ακόμα αλλά επειδή το βρήκα στην θυρίδα μου στην τράπεζα ,γιατί σαν θησαυρό το έχω λέω να σας το κάνω δωράκι ορίστε ένα αυτοκόλλητο της fragline  :Wink: μάλλον του 1973  από το ταξίδι μου στο Μπρίντιζι
δυστυχώς δεν είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση λόγω της μεγάλης χρονικής διάρκειας από τότε άλλα σας το δίνω εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον φίλο appia _1978 , στον sea serenade και στον φίλο despo ......!!!!!
fragline ferries logo.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ειχαμε στο ΙΧ μας απο το 1973 που ειχαμε ταξιδεψει με το Γεωργιος μεχρι το 1982 που το πουλησαμε!!!

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την αφιέρωση. Ομορφες αναμνήσεις !

----------


## BOBKING

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σας λογία όμως επειδή  ήμουν και θα είμαι περισσότερο συλλέκτης αυτοκόλλητων πάρα φυλλαδίων έχω να σας δείξω τόσα και τόσα μέχρι το βράδυ θα έχω σκανάρει άλλα 4 λέω όμως να περάσω και από το θέμα του ουρανός γι'αυτό προσέχετε   :Wink:

----------

